
Transactionless - bootload
http://martinfowler.com/bliki/Transactionless.html
======
mattculbreth
Martin works for, basically, an enterprise intraweb consulting firm. Mostly
J2EE and .NET, with a touch of Ruby thrown in to keep the guys happy. Very
much an older school type of place though. Three-tier, web servicess, Oracle,
the whole nine yards.

~~~
bootload
_'... Very much an older school type of place though. ...'_

I agree with the thought, very much the _anti-hacker_ ethic, established
business. It's always good to give counter ideas, articles. Otherwise the you
get the _feed-back_ loop reading ideas that don't stand the test of time.

